# Oh no! Another pattern!



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

You have come to the wrong place with this problem. We are all in the same boat, I am sure. I have patterns and books dating back to the l930's.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm afraid there is no help!!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I store all of mine on a 16 GB flash drive. It only takes about two inches of space and I can print as needed. He is already complaining about the yarn. I cannot have him complaining about patterns as well.


----------



## Willygogs (May 4, 2012)

Only 3 binders, your still a novice pattern collector!!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

At least this is a good obsession, there are so many worse things that you could be hooked on. At least that is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> At least this is a good obsession, there are so many worse things that you could be hooked on. At least that is what I keep telling myself.


When I was a teenager we had a lovely lady for a neighbor.
She loved knitting baby things and everyone she knew got hand knitted baby clothes when they expecting. But she had one of the dirtiest houses imaginable. She just didn't do housework, she knitted all day. When her daughter came home from school she prepared the dinner and did the dishes. The two men in the house didn't do anything as far as I could see. Yet they were all good, kind people. So who cares what their priorities were? We all have ours.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Jinx, I would love and invitation,please
unie


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx


That is very interesting. I got an invitation months ago but because I didn't understand what it was all about I ignored it. I have one of those little outside drive things, maybe they are called pens. They plug into a usb port. I reserve that for all the patterns I might want to make. But I just might try pinternet if I haven't deleted the invitation.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan to me.
Thanks so much


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I have an external hard drive that I can carry everywhere with me. I have folders set up for each type of pattern I have. I have scanned in the patterns that I love from my pattern books. This has reduced all my pattern printing but not the hording. A flash drive will do the same thing but at this point I have so many patterns I have filled 4 flash drives. I took all of them and everything in my computer and put it on the external drive and still have over 75% of space left. Plus I have over 3000 pictures stored on it. 
It costs about $60 but I got it as a gift. There are cheaper ones on the market. If my computer ever crashes again I have everything stored on the external and can always have it handy.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

jinx said:
 

> I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx


I am on Pinterest but don't know how to pin patterns. I can pin the picture of the item but not the pattern. Help??

Thanks.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


I have a box under my bed with tons of patterns all sorted and ready for me. You know it's bad when I go to look at a pattern someone on here loves and am thrilled that I don't like it!


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> nanap said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> ...


LOL ! ! ! !


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Private message me your email address. Do not put your email address on the open forum. jinx


unie said:


> Jinx, I would love and invitation,please
> unie


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Click on the picture you saved and the picture will enlarge. Click on the enlarged picture and it will open the pattern. jinx


MaggieNow said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx
> ...


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

jinx said:


> Click on the picture you saved and the picture will enlarge. Click on the enlarged picture and it will open the pattern. jinx
> 
> 
> MaggieNow said:
> ...


If I were British I would say that is "brilliant." I am going to say it anyway. That is brilliant. Thank you so much.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't print them out. Just bookmark them. He'll never know!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

We all suffer from the same addiction here,seems to me the older we get,the worse the addiction and i'm so hooked theres no hope for me.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Linday said:


> I store all of mine on a 16 GB flash drive. It only takes about two inches of space and I can print as needed. He is already complaining about the yarn. I cannot have him complaining about patterns as well.


That is an excellent idea..


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi there my husband just read your posting and thinks we must be sisters or very close family members, because i'm about to start on my third folder. I am so happy there is someone else like me. I just keep telling myself and hubby that they are all must haves and just in case. ( BLESS US ).
Regards Sandy in Australia


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Linday said:


> I store all of mine on a 16 GB flash drive. It only takes about two inches of space and I can print as needed. He is already complaining about the yarn. I cannot have him complaining about patterns as well.


Thanks for this bit of info. I don't know a lot about computers and was thinking of asking son-in-law if I could use a flash drive for pattern storage. Glad to know that I can. My computer has been slowing down . . . groaning with the influx of info.

I'm going to have to live another lifetime to use all the stuff I have been downloading!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

if you do then so do i. I havbe 2 ringbinders plus 3 cardboard boxes full of pattern books and I must say I have knitted something from eveery one


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i can beat that my library goes back to the early part of the last century around 1910 i think they are, in fact they call the pattern (recipe.) :lol: :lol: i also have cassells household guide - an early print which also has patterns, knitting, tatting, sewing, lace making and many more.including household tips such as soap making,recipes for invalids, it is facinating reading and my father gave it me when i was small. i wouldn't part with it for the world. ;-)


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes you need help. You need an iPad so you can down load all the patterns you want. So many apps to choose from. That way DH will never know how many patterns you really have and you save space and a tree all at one time. :lol:


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL! When I had stuffed 6-5" ring binders, I had to get a file cabinet to hold them because the bookcase in my knitting room was getting bowed.

I think we all have the disease!
Lyn in NC


----------



## FearNoKnit (Apr 11, 2012)

Think of it this way; the more patterns we have, the better the chances of finding something to make with all of the yarn we have stashed!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OI...great post ...HA..
I have to have my home in order...my ducks in a row so to speak lol..
But hubby accuses me of being a pattern/ printer hoarder LOL.
ONE day I will show you pictures of my huge mounds of patterns I have printed...and ONE day I will put them in binders...that will take 5+ binders...
Maybe hubby is right this time LOL


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have been contemplating buying an IPad...any clues where I can find best price...and what version?

Thanks,

Camilla



Prayz said:


> Yes you need help. You need an iPad so you can down load all the patterns you want. So many apps to choose from. That way DH will never know how many patterns you really have and you save space and a tree all at one time. :lol:


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

We all suffer the same problem.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I am just the same. I have five ring binders filled to the brim with patterns and I am still on the computer every day looking for one I might have missed, plus I buy every knitting magazine I can. I think I am beyond help. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> At least this is a good obsession, there are so many worse things that you could be hooked on. At least that is what I keep telling myself.


I agree. It's not illegal and we"re not hurting anyone. Just think of all the beautiful things we"ll make---ONE OF THESE DAYS. Ha.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

And I hear it is contageous LOL...
With NO known remedy LOL



destiny516ab said:


> We all suffer the same problem.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

You're only starting your 4th binder/folder for patterns??? I have at least 6 thick full ones, over 500 patterns on a pen drive, and at least 300 in files on my desktop!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Depends, if you get an older version it's cheaper or you can get the latest with all the bells and whistles. I have a first generation, 64 gigs, luv it. Dont need to have that many gigs, i also have music, books etc. on mine also.
Try the apple store on line, they may be tying to get rid of older versions. 
I even download knitting and crocheting magazines. 
The more gigs more pricey.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes. Have the same problem.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I am having pattern withdraw ,my printer is not working it is old I have bought some of the cheap refilled cartridges on ebay and they don't work so I need to buy another printer,I had problems in the past with the printer not working with the computer I have, so wish me luck on my next one so I can print the much needed patterns.


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

You pin the picture and then when you go to Pinterest the link for the pattern is attached to the picture. Works well.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

I think hubby needs a hobby.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I keep some patterns in binders - mostly the ones I tear off from my knitting magazines. I do not scan the doc. I save the other ones on Evernote. There I also store resources for knitting and other activities. Everything at the same place. I would admit that I enjoy more using the paper format of my archives - maybe for the same reson I prefer reading a book printed on paper. Recently I thought about purging my paper archives but I changes my mind because what happened next. I was looking on the internet for a pattern which I knew used to be there. I tried to print it but it was no longer available. Then I recalled I had a paper copy.... which I did. Happy me.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just FYI..
I had to replace my printer a few months ago..and bought an HP all-in-one Printer...It has cells of color..so you only replace one cell at a time...

Hope that helps.



czechmate said:


> I am having pattern withdraw ,my printer is not working it is old I have bought some of the cheap refilled cartridges on ebay and they don't work so I need to buy another printer,I had problems in the past with the printer not working with the computer I have, so wish me luck on my next one so I can print the much needed patterns.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I really need to go through mine and -never get rid of a pattern-pack away any I probably won't make this year. I am into baby things right now.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I have loads of patterns which could fill the spare bedroom and the yarn to go with them


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Leonora...some people are just *lightweight* pattern hoarders LOL j/k..
I am sure I have as many as you...LOL..and each one is valuable to me lol..
But hubby would beg to differ with us...Thank goodness he bites his tongue a lot concerning my addiction LOL



Leonora said:


> You're only starting your 4th binder/folder for patterns??? I have at least 6 thick full ones, over 500 patterns on a pen drive, and at least 300 in files on my desktop!!!!!!!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

never herd of a printer like what you describe,sounds like it would be cheaper on the ink,I have a HP computer .


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello there , I have started knitting for England quite literally.loads of relatives and I would like to make them all a knitted item for Christmas, (a marathon challenge) and I love every minute :thumbup:


----------



## lorrinfk (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh Dear! I certainly do need help 
I am new here at Knitters Annoymous ... My name is Lorraine and I am a patternaholic!
It's been two weeks since I bought my last pattern....
I have a problem! I am sat looking at 15 ringbinders full - 5 large and 10 normal all FULL of baby patterns and books ... please help me with this obsession LOL


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Doesn't sound to me like you have a problem with patterns at all, everything sounds neat and organized. Sounds to me like the problem could be with DH  lol 

Seriously though, what is it with some of these men. Mine, thank goodness is nothing but supportive. As long as it's kept neat and tidy and being worked on, he's proud of my skills  I think we need more like him, what do you think Ladies and Gentlemen (I'm sure the shoe is sometimes also on the other foot) :lol: 

Why can't everyone just get along lol


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Another one here with OPC (obsessive pattern collecting).


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

we are all as bad I reckon. This is why we love this blog


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would make a notation on each one for whom I have in mind or put it in the to do or for later use folder...then when you want to make something for a particular person it will be right there for your consideration. Too many times I have thought I'll go back to it and forgot where or when I saw it and which site it was with..


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love the flash drive idea... never thought of that!!! What a space saver that would be. Thanks for the idea folks


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have the same problem. I am going to have to upsize the binders to bigger ones. I have them bookmarked and in my favorites that are waiting to be printed off once I get ink for the printer. I swear I need to buy stock in printer ink I use so much. LOL!!!!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I have some printed out and stored in loose leaf notebooks but the majority of them are stored on a flash drive. I think I have close to 1000 and I usually add one or two a day to it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Czechmate,
I too have the HP Pavillion g series notebook computer..it is soft aqua color with dandilions on it...

If you go to http://hp.com ..and get their phone number a customer rep can describe all the different printers/ features...
I am not sure how less expensive the printer ink is yet..as it is fairly new..but I am hopeing...

Hope that helps hon.



czechmate said:


> never herd of a printer like what you describe,sounds like it would be cheaper on the ink,I have a HP computer .


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

may I suggest you dont print them out but put them in a folder on your computer - mens, womens, babies, toys etc etc. I used to print them off and use up ink and then file them in folders (which I still have) but then I would not get round to using them. You can sit and look through the computer folder as and when you want with a cup of coffee and get inspired. Then you can print off what you want to use. Saves a lot of money on ink!!


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

I would love an invitation also


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

I, too, am a pattern addict! I love the feel of the paper, just don't get that with pinterest. I am envious of those who can! I will be found one day in the middle of a pile of binders, instructions in one hand and the page cover in the other! LOL!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Not only do I have a stack of pattern books and pamphlets about 18" high, including the bands of yarn which have patterns on the back, I cheerfully admit to downloading an entire MANUAL of handcrafts: knitting, crochet, tatting, embroidery, hand sewing, It is a vintage book written by a Frenchwoman in the 19th century. There are several FIVE-INCH binders filled with all sorts of patterns. Enough patterns to fill another of the same size is waiting on the tv stand shelf to be sorted, hole-punched, and inserted into another FIVE-INCH binder. There are two piles [2"thick] of mostly vintage patterns waiting for the same treatment on the dining room table. There is a pile in the basement office/sewing area, ditto. The patterns for projects are in plastic sleeves waiting: 1 in the basket at the foot of my bed, and another in the chest that was SUPPOSED to be bed linen storage; but has been taken over by yarn.
Next to my rocking chair in the bedroom [where I usually knit] is a wire bathroom 3-shelf unit. There is a red basket on its top with the current "Only-do-it-at-home-because" project [the infamous "10-Stitch Afghan"] and its yarn in it. :roll: 
And nanap thinks she has a problem. Yeah. Uh-huh. Rrrriiiiiggghhhtttt. :lol: 
There are patterns stored on the computer as well; but we ARE NOT going there! :? 


Joy Marshall said:


> You have come to the wrong place with this problem. We are all in the same boat, I am sure. I have patterns and books dating back to the l930's.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I am a computer dummy ( I can only send emails ). So external and storing patterns is a no-no for me. But I too have four or more ring binders for my patterns. They are organized, thank goodness! Unfortunately I have been under the weather for awhile, and ordering free patterns like crazy. Oh well, after my surgery I should have time to organize these. Or maybe my knitting will call me instead.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

i have a storage rental building that has two 5 drawer filing cabinets with knitting, crocheting, quilting, sewing, plastic canvas patterns in them, that i have to sort thru and they have to go, dont know what i am going to do with them, then there is 3 or 4 of those 3 drawer plastic things that are full of old crochet magazines, knitting magazines, quilting magazines, plastic canvas books and magazine, have to get rid of them to get that building cleaned out and save that $55 a month, of course there is more stuff in there beside all that, a 5 shelf book case stuffed full of cookbooks, boy our taste sure do change over the years dont it. wish me luck in going thru the building and sorting, trashing and recycling.
Candy


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

ME TOO! Well I think many of us have alot in common. So many patterns and not enough time or hands! Have too many WIPs and there isn't a day that goes by that I don't save at least 1 pattern 
I have no idea how I'll stop either as there are just so many fantastic
patterns and sites being posted but a group of terrific people. You keep posting and I'll keep saving! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Linday said:


> I store all of mine on a 16 GB flash drive. It only takes about two inches of space and I can print as needed. He is already complaining about the yarn. I cannot have him complaining about patterns as well.


It didn't take long for my husband to realize that HIS hobbies were much more costly than mine.

End of conversation.

However, now I'm realizing that at my age there is no possible way for me to make all the patterns "I must have!"

Anyone with a solution, please sky write over southern California! LOL

Meanwhile, I'm doing better by not printing out every pattern. Saving it is good - until I run out of space. Using that little transfer thingy won't work for me - I'd have thousands of those - and I don't use the one I do have.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I need to become organized as I have four (4) book shelves loaded with magazines/patterns/folders/notebooks/video patterns and anything else connected with knitting/crocheting/counted cross stitch or quilting. Then there are the cookbooks/yarn/thread/material/needles of all sorts and a garage bay full of washed/ironed fabric.

My children are having a fit, but then hubby has his two (2) huge tractors, 4 lawnmowers, tiller, garden planter, table saws, plus an attic full of tools.

We have a 3 bd room house with a 4 car garage that is bulging at the seams. DH is 73 and I'm 69 years young. Kids are busy with their lives and we keep busy with everything around the house!


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

I have you beat! I have eight 3 ring binders filled according to category and 697 patterns saved on ravelry! Think I may be obsessed a little?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Post 'em here and sell 'em to us. I'd love to have knit/crochet books from the WW II Era, myself, and probably many others would as well. :?


Candy said:


> i have a storage rental building that has two 5 drawer filing cabinets with knitting, crocheting, quilting, sewing, plastic canvas patterns in them, that i have to sort thru and they have to go, dont know what i am going to do with them, then there is 3 or 4 of those 3 drawer plastic things that are full of old crochet magazines, knitting magazines, quilting magazines, plastic canvas books and magazine, have to get rid of them to get that building cleaned out and save that $55 a month, of course there is more stuff in there beside all that, a 5 shelf book case stuffed full of cookbooks, boy our taste sure do change over the years dont it. wish me luck in going thru the building and sorting, trashing and recycling.
> Candy


 :XD:


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

I have you beat! I have eight 3 ring binders filled according to category and 697 patterns saved on ravelry! Think I may be obsessed a little?


----------



## milly b (Feb 21, 2011)

I have 3 ring binder in craft room (broken down to items ) plus a knitting bag full lol


----------



## Lynda-Lee (Jun 16, 2012)

I just checked my external hard drive. My patterns folder is 8.32 GB! Never mind all the pattern books and maybe close to a hundred knitting magazines. So yeah, I agree it is a terrible addiction.


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

I do the same thing. Thank heavens Ravelry has so many nice ones that don't cost anything. My pattern collection will outlive me but as I told my DH, my addiction is much less costly than other habits. Binders, paper, toner for the printer etc. are cheaper than jewelry, shoes and clothes.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I have mine on the hard drive.. that way hubby doesn't know how many I have ... until I go and start printing them out then there is trouble. I run out of ink so much faster than he does and that causes problems...lol


----------



## Sandra956 (Jul 29, 2012)

Me too!. I have three projects on the go. Someone once told me that if you don't have five projects on the go, you aren't working enough. Lol. My pattern stash is out of control, so I may donate some of them to the local Abilities Centre, if "they" need them.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


I am right there with you and I have 6 binders and a plastic tub.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope - you are good. I have two full file cabinet drawers and still keep adding to that.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


Keep them in PDF files on computer for a while then copy them to a zip drive. A nice 16 giga byte one is good then all you have to show for ALL those patterns is an itty bitty little thing that doesn't look at all intimidating to Men. And he is not likely to touch something labeled with some female type label as knitting to find out exactly how many patterns you have. Then you print whatever you need as you need it. Trash old copies so you haven't any build up of paper hanging around as fire hazards....Then you have more room for yarn. I have 8 of those little zip drives......heheheh.....


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx


what is your name on pinterest I would like to look at your board.


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

I have the same problem,and with yarn cannot go in a craft shop without buying loads then have to sneak items indoors.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> I have the same problem. I am going to have to upsize the binders to bigger ones. I have them bookmarked and in my favorites that are waiting to be printed off once I get ink for the printer. I swear I need to buy stock in printer ink I use so much. LOL!!!!


I have finally begun printing patterns in "black ink only". I was always having to buy new color ink and it is more expensive than the black ink. If the pattern definition absolutely requires the color print, I copy and paste the picture into Word, but print the rest in black only. (Requires a little time changing the printing preferences, but is worth it to me to save money on ink.) And what else do I have to do except play on the computer--certainly not do housework? Ha.

Once you've put a pattern into Word, you can delete any information, pictures, change the print size, etc. before printing. Some patterns are presented in such a small type print, so I just enlarge it.

There are some patterns that won't transfer to Word. If I can, I highlight what I want to print and print only that portion.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I am also on pinterest, but am new to it. I only have a few things on so far. I think I also only have pictures. I need to check this out. Thanks


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Guilty, there should be a TV reality show....pattern hoarders, lol


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

jinx said:


> Click on the picture you saved and the picture will enlarge. Click on the enlarged picture and it will open the pattern. jinx
> 
> 
> MaggieNow said:
> ...


----------



## jkbrown595 (Feb 16, 2012)

It so good to see that everyone else has this problem. I have several patterns and I have most of them saved on an external 1TB hard drive. And I have an a problem with my yarn stash. I recently went to JoAnn's and they had their Sensations yarn on sale for $.97. I went crazy and then Deborah Norville Chunky on sale for $1.51 !! HELP!! It's still great therapy for eye and hand coordination!


----------



## BSturn42 (Jul 2, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx
> ...


I have pinned patterns but had a problem downloading.


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a huge box of patterns and 4 4" binders full of patterns. Last month I went and cleaned out my patterns and I still have patterns. And everyday I find more that I want/need.


----------



## BSturn42 (Jul 2, 2012)

jkbrown595 said:


> It so good to see that everyone else has this problem. I have several patterns and I have most of them saved on an external 1TB hard drive. And I have an a problem with my yarn stash. I recently went to JoAnn's and they had their Sensations yarn on sale for $.97. I went crazy and then Deborah Norville Chunky on sale for $1.51 !! HELP!! It's still great therapy for eye and hand coordination!


After seeing how everyone is getting these good deals at JoAnn's I have stopped at my area store and have not see one good bargain yet. I guess I should be grateful.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

you are a novice. I'm up to 7 binders


----------



## M1GNON (May 3, 2012)

Jinx,

Would you please send me an invitation?

Thanks,

Mignon


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm afraid I, too, am thrilled when I don't like a pattern that someone else posts!!! I have pattern books from the 60's on up and I can't get rid of them. Yes, I am a hoarder of patterns. My bad!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't see where that is a problem. I have at least that many! Laugh and will be saving some today.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

they always complain unless its theirs or their idea!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

too many patterns? send dh to the local hardware store...
patterns are an autobiography of a knitter's dreams


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

My patterns are stored on Ravelry, in folders on my hard drive, my external hard drives and memory stick........ as well as hard copy in binders....... I print them so that should I lose access to the computer for any reason at all, I have the hard copy. I too am grateful when I don't like a pattern found here!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

jinx said:


> I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx


I belong, but I still don't understand what it is!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I. Heart Knitting said:


> My patterns are stored on Ravelry, in folders on my hard drive, my external hard drives and memory stick........ as well as hard copy in binders....... I print them so that should I lose access to the computer for any reason at all, I have the hard copy. I too am grateful when I don't like a pattern found here!


Yep, Ravelry is great for pattern storing. Now, if I could just get all my printed ones into one place on my computer, I'll have it licked - HA!


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Big fat notebooks, file cabinets, various stored magazines, files on computer, flash drives, backup flash drives, CDs (just in case). Got 'em all. Sometimes I see something I want but am able to resist. Those are my "ruthless" days. And what do I do when I get a call cuz someone needs/wants something? I go back to my old favorites! Don't tell me you all don't do that too! With a 30-year background in typesetting I reduce ridiculous 4-page Internet pats to 1 or 2 pages w/ room for an area to keep track of rows. Covered w erasable mat'l so I can erase marks and reuse. I also keep copious notes on every item, alterations and yarns, needles, hooks etc used. Most of the time I also take a pic for that album I'll put together w the patterns. Riiiiiiiiiight!


----------



## nannieshe (May 10, 2012)

no you are not any differant from the rest of us on here,,you should see my wool collection it has taken over the spare room


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

sharmend said:


> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> > My patterns are stored on Ravelry, in folders on my hard drive, my external hard drives and memory stick........ as well as hard copy in binders....... I print them so that should I lose access to the computer for any reason at all, I have the hard copy. I too am grateful when I don't like a pattern found here!
> ...


I put patterns that I find on ravelry into the library. Can you store patterns there that you find on another site? Thanks.

Maggie


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I have five big binders for my older patterns, but now I download my patterns to pdf files on my computer which has off site backup. I transfer the ones I'm woking on to my ipad. Saves a great deal of space. I also use the Ravelry library.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

only three notebooks with a fourth one started????? Just wait till you catch up with some of us!!!!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

lol yip we all in the same boat. Have a filing cabinet eventually for all printed out patterns. Oh what to do!!!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL I have a collection of CDs that have tons of patterns on them just with surfing the webb, everyday I find something and god forbid I should go to an area where they have tons of patterns then Im lost in a world of knitting and crocheting , yes I am a Patternholic and I have no shame in it!


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


I hope you don't need help with this because then I do too! I have been downloading free patterns right and left, and purchasing a few really, really cute ones on Etsy. Last night I was working on organizing them into a couple of three-ring binders! No - we don't have a problem. Never know when one of these patterns will be just the right one we need for someone!


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I scan my patterns and store them in a folder on my computer. I also use cloud storage, which is a giant online server in the sky that allows you to access the information on your computer from any other device with an Internet signal. USB sticks can be lost; if your computer crashes and dies, you'll still be able to retrieve the data from a cloud server. Dogpile offers a free cloud program. There are a few others that charge a fee, but give you a free 30 day trial.
I use Sugarsynch because I own a business and it gives me a lot of storage for not a lot of money; also it allows automatic updating of info between my PC, laptop, IPad and smartphone...but I probably have way more electronics than the typical knitter!


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

you don't need help.....heck i am in the same boat there with you... and we all do no not need therapy....its a good addiction...i will see a pattern and get it but even in the back of my mind ill say when will i get to it....but yet just got to have it....


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> And I hear it is contageous LOL...
> With NO known remedy LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Like we want to be cured?


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

I gave up on


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

tricotmonique said:


> I keep some patterns in binders - mostly the ones I tear off from my knitting magazines. I do not scan the doc. I save the other ones on Evernote. There I also store resources for knitting and other activities. Everything at the same place. I would admit that I enjoy more using the paper format of my archives - maybe for the same reson I prefer reading a book printed on paper. Recently I thought about purging my paper archives but I changes my mind because what happened next. I was looking on the internet for a pattern which I knew used to be there. I tried to print it but it was no longer available. Then I recalled I had a paper copy.... which I did. Happy me.


"No longer available" is what I'm afraid of and the reason why I currently save any pattern I like to my laptop's drive. I also have multiple paper copies of patterns in binders though. I hope that my birthday present later this month (a Kindle Fire) will resolve pattern storage problems. I will then effectively be able to take X number binders and reference materials with me wherever I go.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Linday said:
> 
> 
> > I store all of mine on a 16 GB flash drive. It only takes about two inches of space and I can print as needed. He is already complaining about the yarn. I cannot have him complaining about patterns as well.
> ...


I can relate to this...BIG TIME! DH is a radio amateur, reborn photographer, big boys toys collector..need I say more? He's very supportive of my knitting stuff and I hasten to add that what follows is entirely my initiative with no harrying from DH.

The real problem ladies, whether we've got 5 or 50 folders, is not the patterns. I've convinced myself it's a primeval hoarding instinct...post WW2 background (ourselves or children of), need for comfort and/or survival. I freely admit I'd feel my day was incomplete without some sort of knitting fix. So what to do?

At the beginning of this year, I gave myself a stiff talking to and made myself realise and understand that I would need at least 9 lives to come anywhere near knitting the amount of patterns I have amassed. Like many or most of you, the my prolific pattern cornucupia is closely linked to (I'm whispering now) my stash. Managing patterns and stash was stealing productive knitting time. I'd reached an impasse. Drastic cirumstances require radical treatment.

After my quivering and shivering with angst, I decided that there would have to be a cull of drastic proportion and that I would buy no more yarn until I'd made significant inroads on my existing stock. Easy words!

It took me until Springtime to get head and heart into gear, ie. accustomed to the trauma. The lady was not for turning! I've made real progress. All is relative!

Have reduced hard copy patterns in ringbinders by approx 20%, recycling the paper for more pattern if only 1 side printed (never say die!). About 20% of stash given to charity or sold. Sky high feel good factor. Am now awaiting delivery of Namaste Monroe knitting tote and circular needle organiser from my 
sale proceeds.

Have only bought contrasting texture yarn in sale to make cuffs on a jacket/cardigan. Am finishing my wips and my knitting horizon is clear(er). Cull has also been extended to clothing, utensils, crockery, garden gear et alia which hasn't seen active service for a VERY LONG TIME. We're very fortunate to have a charity nearby with a huge site where they accept anything and everything.

My vision of 'success' is coming into play, slowly yet surely. Here's my starter list of some of the benefits:

Much less time managing stash, sorting patterns, retired clothing, household items etc.
Greater awareness of how surplus can benefit others 
Established some guidelines and criteria to avoid repetition (deserves a new post)
Sense of liberation 
More time to enjoy and choose projects..and more patterns!
More time for KP

Yet to come:

Another cull as new season yarns arrive
A 5 day Knitting Retreat in October with money I haven't spent on yarn etc. in the last 7 months
Planning what I'm going to do 2-5 projects in advance. More focus = greater production.

Phew! I didn't realise I was going to say so much. Congratulations if you've hung in until now! Thank you for going the distance.


----------



## mbarstow (May 26, 2012)

Oh, so it's not just me! I just started knitting again since I retired and find myself putting favorite patterns into a 3-ring binder too.
My first binder is almost full, so I guess there is no help, but to know I'm not alone is a comfort  Six grandchildren all under 4 years has also jump-started my need to have a project in every room I relax in. Now is there help for that?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I put patterns that I find on ravelry into the library. Can you store patterns there that you find on another site? Thanks.

Maggie[/quote]

I would bet that Ravelry has just about every pattern that we come up with! Amazing site and what a great resource!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

A two drawer filing cabinet and a new hanging file for patterns from here plus piles on tables. I guess I am like joy's neighbor  don't look in my garage!!!!!! You won't find room for a car with all the craft stuff


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> Marny CA said:
> 
> 
> > Linday said:
> ...


Inspirational! I am going to try to get through the rest of today without looking at any new patterns. I'm always afraid I will miss something I guess. I am in the sunset of my life and will never have enough time to knit/crochet even a quarter of these patterns. Enough is enough. I am also going to limit my time on KP and get to the actual knitting. Who is with me???


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

I could open a library with my pattern collection!!! 

It is so hard not to print them when they are free AND so stinkin' cute!


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Candy said:


> i have a storage rental building that has two 5 drawer filing cabinets with knitting, crocheting, quilting, sewing, plastic canvas patterns in them, that i have to sort thru and they have to go, dont know what i am going to do with them, then there is 3 or 4 of those 3 drawer plastic things that are full of old crochet magazines, knitting magazines, quilting magazines, plastic canvas books and magazine, have to get rid of them to get that building cleaned out and save that $55 a month, of course there is more stuff in there beside all that, a 5 shelf book case stuffed full of cookbooks, boy our taste sure do change over the years dont it. wish me luck in going thru the building and sorting, trashing and recycling.
> Candy


Wow, do you have an incentive for getting that sorted and moved on out. Just think: if you get rid of the storage unit, after about 6-10 months you'd have saved enough money to either go on a knitting excursion (like Stitches Midwest) or take some knitting classes to learn something new or just improve!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Barbara2010 said:


> Think of it this way; the more patterns we have, the better the chances of finding something to make with all of the yarn we have stashed!


I spent several hours, yes hours, yesterday sorting out yarn.
Since I am 92 there is no way I will ever use it all. I have it stuffed in every nook and cranny in 3 rooms. If I could have found room in the other rooms it would there, too.
As for patterns, I had to get ruthless with that a few years ago. I filled a shopping basket full of issues of pattern magazines and donated them to the local knitters guild. They disappeared like magic. I still have a big library of books and magazines that I couldn't part with and a file drawer of folders of patterns.


----------



## nannyb58 (Jan 22, 2012)

i have the same problem. i found ebay . i have bought so many patterns that way. i right now have 25 binders full of patterns and i will still buy more. just can't resist them.


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i can feel your pain. i have a bookcase full of knitting books and now have 4 notebooks full of patterns that i've downloaded from the internet. If anyone has a cure for this i'd sure like to know.


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

A couple of times I have NOT bought a pattern I loved, and then couldn't get it. There are 2 I regret to this day. Now, I buy it when it's available. I don't drink lattes, that's my rationalization.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmmm! I didn't know it was a problem.... that tells you how many patterns I have collected and still collecting. I really like the pininterest idea.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

No help for you...I have 9 notebooks with knitting and Swedish weaving patterns. Hurry and catch up with me...I know you can do it!!! lol


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I have an external hard drive that I can carry everywhere with me. I have folders set up for each type of pattern I have. I have scanned in the patterns that I love from my pattern books. This has reduced all my pattern printing but not the hording. A flash drive will do the same thing but at this point I have so many patterns I have filled 4 flash drives. I took all of them and everything in my computer and put it on the external drive and still have over 75% of space left. Plus I have over 3000 pictures stored on it.
> It costs about $60 but I got it as a gift. There are cheaper ones on the market. If my computer ever crashes again I have everything stored on the external and can always have it handy.


I think this is the best way! You can have your computer search forthepattern that you want...
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I have an external hard drive that I can carry everywhere with me. I have folders set up for each type of pattern I have. I have scanned in the patterns that I love from my pattern books. This has reduced all my pattern printing but not the hording. A flash drive will do the same thing but at this point I have so many patterns I have filled 4 flash drives. I took all of them and everything in my computer and put it on the external drive and still have over 75% of space left. Plus I have over 3000 pictures stored on it.
> It costs about $60 but I got it as a gift. There are cheaper ones on the market. If my computer ever crashes again I have everything stored on the external and can always have it handy.


I think this is the best way! You can have your computer search for the pattern that you want...
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

I'm in the process of organizing patterns and putting them on disks. Also recipes. I think my computer will whiz quicker without them. The "must have" ones that won't behave nicely and convert into Microsoft Word are printed out in notebooks. Yes, notebooks, plural. Don't ask.

I cringe at the idea someone could turn me into a yarn keeper version of the TV show HOARDERS and some heartless stranger will abscound with my stash--yarn, notebooks and patterns. I might need some therapy chocolate.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I have sent invites to everyone that has requested one. If I missed yours please send me your email address in a private message and I will gladly send you an invite. jinx


jinx said:


> I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

SO HAPPY YOU COLLECT SOOOO MANY PATTERNS. I'M A NEW RETIRED KNITTER. I'M TRYING TO FIND SOME FAIRLY EASY SCARF PATTERNS. ANY SUGGESTIONS. THANK YOU SO MUCH. LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR REPLY.

EASTEND


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is confusing at first. Don't you wish those sites came with instructions. Just keep playing around and it will make sense shortly. jinx


sharmend said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx
> ...


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

OMG! I have only been knitting for 6 months and have 2 2"three ring binders full of patterns, lol


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


I had the same problem until I got my iPad now I save all patterns in sections on iBook .


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Join the club! I stopped counting. I keep them in the many 3 ring binders that I have in my craft room. Carlyta


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

eastend said:


> SO HAPPY YOU COLLECT SOOOO MANY PATTERNS. I'M A NEW RETIRED KNITTER. I'M TRYING TO FIND SOME FAIRLY EASY SCARF PATTERNS. ANY SUGGESTIONS. THANK YOU SO MUCH. LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR REPLY.
> 
> EASTEND


One that I have used a few times is the one row handspun scarf and is available free on http://www.ravelry.com
Search for: One Row Handspun Scarf by Stephanie Pearl-McPhee
You do the same row over and over and it is reversible. Enjoy.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I solved the problem and the guilt!!! I bought an iPad and have scanned all my patterns to PDF and have them on my iPad. Now when I download a pattern I don't print it, I save it to my iPad. That way only I know the dark secret. 

I also use "Knitting Companion" app for all my projects--crochet and knitting-- so that I keep track of my progress in a pattern with that.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

How about a file cabinet full....


nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

I joined Pinterest some time ago and set up many 'boards' including one for knitting projects and patterns and another for crochet. Because I have an iPad, I can just pull up a pattern and do not have to print it off. Plus I can easily adjust the screen to make the type bigger and view one section at a time. 

But take time to check out Pinterest...I love it.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Most of the patterns I find online I can copy, including the picture, into Word documents. I save those on my flash drive until I need to print one. Sometimes I don't print them at all. I just enlarge the fonts and keep my laptop open on my end table. If it is at all complicated it helps to highlight the row I am working on.

We are up to 9 pages and I feel like I am at an A.A. meeting with all us addicts together. Hi, my name is Maggie and I am a pattern and KP addict. Isn't this site great? 

Maggie


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

nanap-Ask your hubby for a large memory external harddrive for Christmas or your birthday. I have a 500GB one from Staples that I got on sale for under $100.I have literally 1000's of patterns,other craft items. my iTunes backup, old family photos, etc on it and still have over 200GB free and available-all in one little device that's smaller than an average paperback book.You can organize the contents however you want and it eliminates the need for notebooks and paper copies (you just print out a pattern when you are ready to make the project). It's a time saver, a paper saver, and a cost saver. I love mine! Denise


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Prayz said:


> Yes you need help. You need an iPad so you can down load all the patterns you want. So many apps to choose from. That way DH will never know how many patterns you really have and you save space and a tree all at one time. :lol:


I have one and wanted it for that particular usage but I haven't been able to take a class and don't know how to do it. I'm hoping I can trasfer all the files from the laptop to the I-pad so I don't have to start over......


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


I do the same thing, only I store my patterns digitally and then print out the one or two that I'm actively working on. If I make any notes on the written pattern that I want to keep, I scan in the printed copy and file it into a file within my patterns file that's marked as "Patterns with Notations" or something like that. Hope that his helps! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

yea now can we go back to when we were 20 to do all these patterns we collect..its the only way I can see gettingthem all done. And its not our fault its the ones that design the patterns.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Camilla ,,,,good idea,thank you.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

@jinx... How do I find you on Pinterest ?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


You could offer to teach hubby to knit and he can help out which would speed things up for you. 
:wink:


----------



## EGrotta (Jun 15, 2012)

In the process of moving, so I bit the bullet and gave away five years worth of knitting magazines.... But I couldn't bear to part with the patterns I used as a child, or those I inherited from my mother. Thank goodness for Ravelry where I can just put them into a queue.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am going to look into this... after my computer issues for the last month or so I was afraid I was going to loose all my patterns... thanks for the advice.. I do have a thumb drive but that isn't backing up my computer...
I also print the patterns I want to make. I have gone back a few times to do a pattern I liked and it was no longer available.. So all these wonderful patterns that we love may not always be there when we go back... if I just really like it.. I leave it and hope if I want to do it then its still there.. if I love it I print it off... I have 1 very large binder for my crochet, and I probably have enough to fill another large one with my knitting... good thing I get all my quilting patterns from the several dozen magazines I have.... LOL although they take up quite a bit of room... they are all treasured.. we won't even start on the amount of actual pattern books I have..


Deb-Babbles said:


> I have an external hard drive that I can carry everywhere with me. I have folders set up for each type of pattern I have. I have scanned in the patterns that I love from my pattern books. This has reduced all my pattern printing but not the hording. A flash drive will do the same thing but at this point I have so many patterns I have filled 4 flash drives. I took all of them and everything in my computer and put it on the external drive and still have over 75% of space left. Plus I have over 3000 pictures stored on it.
> It costs about $60 but I got it as a gift. There are cheaper ones on the market. If my computer ever crashes again I have everything stored on the external and can always have it handy.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

You're not half bad.....I must have 10 huge binders and I can't stop downloading. I don't know when the heck I am going to do all of them!!! I'd have to live to be 500! Oh, well...I suppose i could be collecting worse things.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


I brought a fellow knitter into my house one eve to show her all
my patterns in 3-3 ring binders. She couldnt stop laughing at
my compulsion to print patterns and keep them. Not long after that , I sent her a web site to use up her scraps and she emailed me saying that her floor was loaded with printed out patterns and now she understands why I do that. LOL. So yes, I have to have so many patterns that I see you girls and guys making. And like you, I'm ready to start a 4th binder. 
:roll:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I am a collector of knitting patterns just counted my files and there are 15 all filled up to bursting point.. plus loads of knitting magazines .


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I have patterns stashed loose in "magazine holders". Sometimes I love to sit and just look through them. I have similar collections of sheet music (I play the violin) and recipes (I love to eat!). Maybe I'll never get to knit it all, play it all or eat it all but it sure keeps me going.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I recently went to the International Quilt Show in Laguna Beach, CA. I am basically a knitter, but I love fiber art and the quilts aRe amazing. There are hundreds of vendors. What did I find? The yarn booth. Needless to say, I broke my yarn fast...


----------



## God's Broad (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds "Normal" to me...I have started putting patterns on CD's so that I can look at them on the computer...but I still print out a lot of patterns, because I am between computers a lot of the time!


----------



## farmlady_4 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have the original needles that my grandmother used to make me mitts and socks as I was growing up.. I am now 60 and I used the same needles for knitting socks and mitts for my own grandkids. I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Join the club


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes I confess am a collector also, but the cost of ink and the insinuation of being a hoarder got me using a flash drive more.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Just enjoy it. Good organization helps, that way you know where to find the patterns though have & not have to print them again.
Since I found Revelry, I print fewer and just put the into my favoritea or queue online until I am ready to print them. When I find a pattern online elsewhere, I download it for printing when I am ready.
Some of my knitting group have tablet computers that they download all their patterns to and save having to print them at all..


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

As I finish each article I take a digital picture of it and make a copy for my folders to be placed with the instructions ,..making notes as difficult or easy etc.


----------



## blondiemac (Jun 11, 2012)

I am fairly new to KP and haven't as yet posted a problem but I do just love you ladies and know full well that if a problem with my knitting arises there are so mamy of you ready to lend a hand.


----------



## sqwire (Dec 3, 2011)

I went froma ring binder to a crate file box with folders. It's almost full. :-D


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow! It seems we're all either (1) in denial, (2) VERY good at rationalizing and/or (3) defiant! I think you don't have too many patterns until you have to call a structural engineer b/c you're worried about the sounds your house makes - kind of a grooooooaaaaaaaning sound. And let me tell you a story of when we used an internet-based program for grades and only I, the dinosaur also kept a traditional grade book too. Well, one night a HUGE bolt of lightning took out the entire district ...


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Jynx-iPads are great but if you have lots of patterns you might find they have limited memory space. You might look into an external harddrive (see my post above). Mine is 500GB and they make them with even bigger memory-I've seen ads for 1TB. They plug into your computer via the USB port and are really great for digital storage. Denise


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

You are all novices compared to me. I have been collecting patterns since 1969. I have oodles and oodles of patterns. I have books, patterns and more patterns than I will ever knit in my life time. But I look at it like this--I have worked out side of the home for many a year. Now I am retired, and I look at my books when I am tired and it is like window shopping for me. Oh to this pattern, Aww this pattern, just as soon as I get this done, I want to do this one. I may never get any of them done, but who cares? It makes me happy, and sometimes I find a pattern I forgot I had and I love it all over again. Go ahead collect, and promise if you can have your space, you will stay out of his garage, Now, that is another subject for another time. haha


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Believe me, you're not alone. i begin to wonder, "will I live long enough to make all of these?" There are some beautiful, gorgeous, fabulous patterns out there and I want to make all of those that I, too, have filed in 3 ring binders.


nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


----------



## greta44 (Aug 3, 2012)

i keep mine in photograph albums


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I have at least 7 3 ring binders for knitted items.You go girl.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, I have several folders full of printed patterns stashed in a filing cabinet;some bookmarked here on KP, some in my favorites on MSN, some saved on my hard drive as pdf's and some saved in my Word program. I'm hopelessly hooked on pattern collecting.They are everywhere, It would be nice to have them in one place. Oh, I forgot about the magazines and books on knitting. Yes,I have acquired quite a lot in 2 years, lol.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

I sympathise.i only havebtwo folders at present but I suspect they are breeding when I'm not looking. like you I cant resist them as they appear. I susprct those folders will outlive me!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Honey - you're nowhere near as bad as I am - I have a 32gig mem stick full to the brim with knitting patterns and I'm still collecting!!!! Just ordered another 32g mem stick in order to clear space on hubby's puter!!! Latest batch collected is stash of 800 family knit patterns from 50's thru to 90's - am being banned from collecting for a month!!! argh!!!! LOL!!!!!


nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

Fortunately husband and I have separate computers. |Saves angst over useage of ink


----------



## JGG (May 6, 2011)

I have six binders filled already plus four folders waiting to go into binder/s find so many patterns i love on this thing..someday i will try to do all where i need or not, just to say i did


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I cant get on Pinterest. Do you need an invitation to get on?


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes! You need help! Go to the store and buy another binder ASAP!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I am culling my printed patterns. I decided my 7 binders were full of patterns I'd never knit. Some of them are available on Ravelry as free, so I saved them to my library there. I also downloaded the PDF files to my iPad. I have thrown away lots of paper in the past 2 days! Yay for me 

I am also getting ready to post some yarn for sale-I know I'll never use some things I've purchased. Get ready for some bargains!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i have about 30 ring binders full of knitting and sewing patterns one day i will get round to using them all my other half doesnt complain as i am disabled and knitting and sewing gets me through the days whilst hes at work.


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

jinx said:


> I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx


I love Pinterest! I do the same as you and save patterns there but I still seem to print them off if I really like them.


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

I solved the problem of my DH worrying about my yarn stash, and pattern collections? How? you ask. Simple...I got him started knitting and now he's just as involved in it as I am. It helps that he's retired.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> I am culling my printed patterns. I decided my 7 binders were full of patterns I'd never knit. Some of them are available on Ravelry as free, so I saved them to my library there. I also downloaded the PDF files to my iPad. I have thrown away lots of paper in the past 2 days! Yay for me


Delighted to hear that someone else is having a cull. I was beginning to feel like a voice in the wilderness. My post re cull (aka seeking enlightenment?) is on page 8.

I'm enjoying this thread enormously, am laughing lots at our antics


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Jenny.Wren said:


> I think hubby needs a hobby.


He does watercolors and charcoal/pencil sketches.
He's actually sold a few
He has all his paraphenalia in one room. Mine is
all over the place - neatly I might add :thumbup:


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

lorrinfk said:


> Oh Dear! I certainly do need help
> I am new here at Knitters Annoymous ... My name is Lorraine and I am a patternaholic!
> It's been two weeks since I bought my last pattern....
> I have a problem! I am sat looking at 15 ringbinders full - 5 large and 10 normal all FULL of baby patterns and books ... please help me with this obsession LOL


Wow! Ok, I give up. You win
LOL


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Oops! I forgot to mention that it's 7.30pm here and I haven't got past the 1st item in the 1st section of today's KP. Gotta lot of ground to cover before bedtime!


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

headvase1 said:


> nanap said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> ...


Are you thinking that maybe we should do as many of these ladies suggest and store them on our computer ? ? ?
Maybe when I retire I'll have time to do all this
Great ideas, Ladies! Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Momunum said:


> I had a huge box of patterns and 4 4" binders full of patterns. Last month I went and cleaned out my patterns and I still have patterns. And everyday I find more that I want/need.


I know what you mean. We really,really need them ! ! ! ! 
At least we aren't alone


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I have more patterns that I've collected from various sources than I will ever be able to knit, but it's a comfort to have them.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

morgansam51 said:


> nanap said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> ...


Absolutely !!!!!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL I do the same thing. Maybe I'll knit one one day


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> No help for you...I have 9 notebooks with knitting and Swedish weaving patterns. Hurry and catch up with me...I know you can do it!!! lol


Giggle  
I'm on my way.


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i once read somewhere that as for yarn, there is no reason why it couldn't be hidden in the teapot if there is nowhere else to put it.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

eastend said:


> SO HAPPY YOU COLLECT SOOOO MANY PATTERNS. I'M A NEW RETIRED KNITTER. I'M TRYING TO FIND SOME FAIRLY EASY SCARF PATTERNS. ANY SUGGESTIONS. THANK YOU SO MUCH. LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR REPLY.
> 
> EASTEND


Do a search for "easy scarf patterns" or "beginner scarf patterns". You'll find tons of them on Ravelry and other sites. 
Mind boggling. That's how I got started on my "collection" which is the name I am now giving all these patterns. Think it'll work? ? 
I'm pretty much a neat freak so my "collection" isn't out of control - yet - but I do love the idea of storing them in the computer. I have to wonder why I didn't think of that myself.


----------



## mjcathy (Oct 27, 2011)

You are a novice pattern hoarder. I have a floor to ceiling bookcase full of patterns, 2 cardboard file boxes full and another smaller bookcase full of patterns and there still piles of patterns around my sewing room and house. My DH is so tolerant of my and my yarn, material, floss, and patterns. Luckily most of my stuff is in my sewing room. He only gets annoyed when my stuff overflows too much into the rest of the house.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

you can stash your yarn in any place it will go mine is stashed anywhere i can put it


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

denisejh said:


> nanap-Ask your hubby for a large memory external harddrive for Christmas or your birthday. I have a 500GB one from Staples that I got on sale for under $100.I have literally 1000's of patterns,other craft items. my iTunes backup, old family photos, etc on it and still have over 200GB free and available-all in one little device that's smaller than an average paperback book.You can organize the contents however you want and it eliminates the need for notebooks and paper copies (you just print out a pattern when you are ready to make the project). It's a time saver, a paper saver, and a cost saver. I love mine! Denise


How about a Kindle or Nook? Would that work as well? That way I can carry them with me when I travel


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

You will get no help from me unless you need another pattern. I just can't stop. Lol


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Jaki said:


> Honey - you're nowhere near as bad as I am - I have a 32gig mem stick full to the brim with knitting patterns and I'm still collecting!!!! Just ordered another 32g mem stick in order to clear space on hubby's puter!!! Latest batch collected is stash of 800 family knit patterns from 50's thru to 90's - am being banned from collecting for a month!!! argh!!!! LOL!!!!!
> 
> 
> nanap said:
> ...


Whew ! ! 
You go, Girl :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

everytime i see a pattern i like i download it i just cant help myself i have to stack my ringbinders on the floor as they were too heavy for my bookshelves


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

crystalrose said:


> Yes! You need help! Go to the store and buy another binder ASAP!


LOL
I love the way you think


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

wish you lived closer!!!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

got to go and have another look to see if i have missed anymore patterns


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Jinx , me too!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


If you are looking for an intervention you have come to the wrong place lolol.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

THANK SO MUCH WILL TRY THAT WEBSITE.

HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

It is better to have too many patterns than to want/need that one pattern you didn't save.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't help you, sorry. I have started filling up my 4th lg. notebook also. Whatever this disease is, it is hitting alot of us. I know I will never get to make all these things before I leave this earth, I wonder if we will be able to knit in heaven. Vique


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Willygogs said:


> Only 3 binders, your still a novice pattern collector!!


LOL, I was thinking the same thing. I have 6 binders--3 of the 3" size and 3 boxes of pattern books PLUS all the patterns I have on my computer.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I not only have about five knitting binders and books, but also have binders of recipes! Help!

Momma Osa


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

Linday said:


> I store all of mine on a 16 GB flash drive. It only takes about two inches of space and I can print as needed. He is already complaining about the yarn. I cannot have him complaining about patterns as well.


Yep -- there is all of mine out -- on my compter and then to flash drive - I have them organized as to date I put them on and them categories. I actually go through them from time to time and delete a few (only those I am sure I won't use anymore -- usually ones dated before 2010)


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I have the exact same problem! Most of my patterns are in a file folder on my computer that has more usage than any other file folder! I have separated them by using the 1st name of what it is (sweater, afghan, men's, hat) that is makes finding a pattern easier. I also have a 3-ring binder with patterns I haven't downloaded. Oh, my, yes, that's a huge weakness for me - and most of us!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

MMM I love my knitting binders.

So I have binders
Pinterest
and so many patterns bookmark it is not funny.

Guess I too have an issue. but

I love it and it gives me great pleasure. Hubby has a barn full of treasures so there is no problem here.

SEA


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

GREAT QUESTION


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


Here is your identical twin. Addiction, addiction, addiction. At least you have yours in binders, mine has overflowed a huge tote bag and it is scaring me to start categorizing it.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I like the printed bought patterns better than the downloads ... To me they seem more "real" ..most of mine came from England which have far better patterns


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

All the DHs should remember that patterns are a LOT cheaper than yarn. Tell them it saves on space & a potential room add-on.

Don't mention the yarn hoards.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Nanap..Gee I have 3 filing 2 drawer cabinets full plus loads in computer and that not counting the books and magazines...You are just a beginner LOL..
Anita


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm a beginner too. But I can see lots of patterns in my future. Both online and in hand. I'm like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

I recently moved and had to drastically downsize (very painful). I scanned the important patterns on to a DVD and then tossed the paper patterns. You can also make a document listing the web sites: include the magazine or source, the vol. #, pattern, and page #. I discovered that the paper patterns were also dust collectors. The most painful part was donating some of my knitting books to a local charity. I know this sounds like a lot of work -- maybe you could include your DH with doing the computer work. Just a thought.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


Hi nanap,

Well you have certainly opened a can of worms with this topic. We are up to 15 pages with no signs of slowing down. From the responses I would say that you (and the rest of us) are certainly not alone with this ?problem. I guess we should just relax and enjoy.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

I can join the pattern addiction club since I print and store patterns every time I am on my laptop.Someday someday if i live long enough i might use ummm maybe 20% of them. i still keep making the old standbys over and over since they are well-liked by the recepients!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have more patterns than I could ever use, but I keep on collecting. I need choices!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't council you on this as I am just as involved, maybe worse.  Happy collecting. Happy knitting.

What does HE collect? cars, tractors, trucks, boats, guns, knives???? All of which cost much-much more than your patterns and binders, and take up WAY more space.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Have you ever noticed that no matter for many thousands of patterns you have, when you want to make a specific item you can't find just the right thing? That is why I seldom, if ever, follow a pattern exactly as written.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Never thought of putting them on flash drive - now, I can breathe easy about all the paper I am using to print them out on - great idea Linday..thanks for sharing that one


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

I suppose(IMHO)that as long as you are just collecting patterns
that are easily kept in a notebook it is OK. Now when you start purchasing yarn for all those patterns you may run into a problem.
But I perfectly understand your dilemma because I want to own all the yarn in the world. LOL!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

jinx said:


> I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx


Yes, I would love that invitation too. Thanks a million. My son is saying...."Mom, look at all you are spending on Ink"!

Maddi


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Vique said:


> I can't help you, sorry. I have started filling up my 4th lg. notebook also. Whatever this disease is, it is hitting alot of us. I know I will never get to make all these things before I leave this earth, I wonder if we will be able to knit in heaven. Vique


I don't know but I'll be requesting both "needles n stash" for my mansion. And, oh yes, a library for patterns.....

Maddi


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds like you have it under control. I have mine all over the house and can never find the one I am looking for. So in answer to your question, you are doing fine and I thank you for the suggestion on how to keep the patterns near and ready.


----------



## Bev.in.Colo (Jul 27, 2012)

Pinterest - I joined recently but don't know what to do there. Can I look at your pinned knitting patterns too? How to do that? Bev


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

I thought I was only one with this problem. I have goen through at least two packages of paper. My dh has started to see the paper going down. :?:  :roll: :|


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

between patterns and yarn, i am a junkie. i can hide most of the patterns since i have electronic versions in my ravelry library or in my computer. yarn is not so easy to hide...


----------



## jans strands (Jul 28, 2012)

You are my kind of person. I have tons and tons of patterns and I actually plan to make them when I order them but lo and behold, there is another pattern I can't live without. It's hard to believe when I finally make and finish one. Love the compliments when I do use them or give them away.


----------



## doi1401 (May 3, 2011)

I just took all my different piles of patterns and stacked them on the living room floor and on the couch in order. Bought some binders and dividers from Staples and set about to filing. It wasn't finished overnight. I can now see the carpet and hundreds of paper punches everywhere.
If there's a cure for this ailment I hope I never hear of it


----------



## jans strands (Jul 28, 2012)

What I do is put them in those plastic sheets right away and it saves a little time and no little paper dots all over the place. Good luck to you and wish me the best!! I am with you and never wanting a cure!??! :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Jynx-iPads are great but if you have lots of patterns you might find they have limited memory space. You might look into an external harddrive (see my post above). Mine is 500GB and they make them with even bigger memory-I've seen ads for 1TB. They plug into your computer via the USB port and are really great for digital storage. Denise


Thanks,,,, i know I need to do something before I have a crash and lose everything!!!


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

OHHH you poor Girl!!! Yup, your not alone. I have patterns & then I HAVE PATTERNS!!!! Love them


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

napap,i am out of control also and i dont want to stop.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

WAY TO GO, girl. I solved the same problem the same way. Thank God for Pinterest. I am an avid collector of recipes, patterns, you name it and now there is Pinterest to solve my storage problems. I have seperate boards for knitting, crocheting and quilting projects. And then there are ...........


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

How do you find someone you want to follow on Pinterest?


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

i'm pretty sure you have to know their name and you just put that name in the search box. If you pm me, I'll give you my name and you can search for that to test it.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

I have 8 3" binders that are sorted and a box and a 1/2 that aren't. These are JUST the free ones that I have printed off. lol


----------



## llfrancis (Jul 23, 2012)

I think you should keep collecting them. I have a lot of patterns also...And I noticed the other day that I have some doubles. :|
But I would never give them up!


----------



## Blackie 3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dear Nanap,
I really smiled when I read your note on collecting patterns. I must say that I top you.At the present time I have 8 heavy duty three ring binders full of patterns.
There is no way that I'll ever use them all.I look at it this way-If I don't copy a pattern when I see I might never see it again.Smile.
I often say to my best friend"I hope I'll be able to knit in heaven"

"Always knitting"
Blackie 3

















i


----------



## knitchick (Jun 22, 2012)

I think thats a great idea.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't stop; I don't want to stop; and yes, I need to be stopped.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha-Ha, boy can I relate!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> denisejh said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx-iPads are great but if you have lots of patterns you might find they have limited memory space. You might look into an external harddrive (see my post above). Mine is 500GB and they make them with even bigger memory-I've seen ads for 1TB. They plug into your computer via the USB port and are really great for digital storage. Denise
> ...


If you need a quick fix you can get a flash drive for less than $20 and copy all your patterns on to that.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

And this is a problem why? That is like saying breathing to stay alive is a problem! Enjoy it while you can and maybe like some have said here, invest in a flash drive or two. I just bookmark the ones I like and add or delete as needed and then just print the one I want to use now!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

if you need help then we all need help - I too have binders full of pattersn waiting to be done!! Maybe when I retire........................


----------



## jazz24 (Jul 7, 2011)

you have only just started ,wait until you have a full wall bookcase full of pattern books, ringbinders and box files.


----------



## pattypat1 (Jul 7, 2012)

You are absolutely correct!..And when you have file cabinets, bookcases (labeled with inserted "special" pattern notebooks), plus all of the "good intentions"; at that point in time, it's time to "begin" becoming more "rational! (Maybe).
Pattypat


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Lucky for me (or not) my computer crashed last October. All files of any-kind were gone. So, everything I have is new, and on a 8 gb flash drive.


----------



## mzpennyb (Nov 20, 2011)

I have recently started saving mine to Dropbox and then transferring them to Notability when I'm ready to use it. I read the patterns straight from Notability on my iPad where I can highlight and make notes also. No need to print out anything. Only drawback to this system is trying to balance the iPad on the back of the dog in my lap


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh no! You need to call the doctor for the addiction we all have! Sorry..... I think this one has no cure. In our world you are normal. Someday you may make a pattern you have had for years.
daleech


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I am never going to live long enough to make a small dent in the patterns that I have accumulated. I cannot pass up a knitting/crochet book at a thrift store or Goodwill or rummage sale or wherever I happen to see one on sale. It is an obsession only we knitters understand!


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I have 5 binders with patterns, each pattern gets its own sleeve. You can slip your magnet board into the sleeves and you're ready to knit!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't help you. I have three CDs and counting of patterns I've saved. If I am intrigued, I save it. As collections go, it is harmless.


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Me to i have the same problem. My nook color tablet that was meant to be for reading books has become my virtual pattern library will be out of memory soon at the rate i'm saving free downloaded patterns. My excuse is always "but it's free! How can I not download it!"


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have many binders of patterns and then the thumb drive full, the iPad has a bunch as well as the laptop. I am finding it easier to look the pattern up on line than go through all that, unless I can't find it online

I've been going through my books - and if there is anything I don't think I will ever make in them, putting them in the for sale pile. I have some of the old LUX pattern books too - now just how many of the same issue does one person need.. LOL


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

I was talking to a friend about an hour ago and I said I have at least 8 filled with knit/crochet & craft patterns.
then I have about 3 of recipes that I will never make.
I buy a lot of ink for printer!!! Maybe some day I will use one or two....


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I have many binders of patterns and then the thumb drive full, the iPad has a bunch as well as the laptop. I am finding it easier to look the pattern up on line than go through all that, unless I can't find it online
> 
> I've been going through my books - and if there is anything I don't think I will ever make in them, putting them in the for sale pile. I have some of the old LUX pattern books too - now just how many of the same issue does one person need.. LOL


I didn't think there was anyone but me who still had Lux books. I also have the original, red cover, Five Roses cookbook. I learned to cook with that cookbook and used the Lux books for my knitting projects when I was a teenager.
Now that sure dates me!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


nooooooo! NOT ME!!!!!!


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Honey, you're just starting. I have about 12 albums and can't pass up one that is darling for someone I know!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't help you. Just came home with 4 more binders for my patterns.


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like you have a lot of patterns, but at least they are organized..  Not everyone can say that.. Lol!


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Nanap, you are nowhere near "in trouble"!!! Only 4 binders? I have an old 7 ft high and 4 ft wide pine bookcase left by my mother stuffed tight with over 50 binders holding thousands of patterns. There are knitting patterns, crochet, silk ribbon, X-stitch, Battenberg lace, quilting, sewing...if it takes a needle, I've probably got it. I have been collecting for over 30+ years, it's part of my lifestyle...I've only rarely seen a pattern I didn't like. Will I ever use all these patterns? Most likely not, but word has gotten out, and I've made a lot of people very happy when I find what they are looking for on my shelves. I collect a lot, use a few, and give away many. My husband likes me to be happy so he can be happy , and if it takes adding a room onto the house every now and then, so be it. Love of patterns is not a disease, it's a creative thing.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I have been contemplating buying an IPad...any clues where I can find best price...and what version?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Camilla


Camilla, get an iPad with the most storage capacity that you can afford. The latest and greatest is the "new iPad with Retina display," but I looked at one in the store and I really couldn't see any great improvement over my iPad 2. But do your own research for what suits you best. If you want to save a little money, buy a factory-refurbished iPad 2 direct from Apple.com. It will be like new and have the same exact one year warranty as a brand new one. Get the one with 64 gigs of memory if you can find it. You will love, love, love an iPad! You will find so many more things you can do with it besides store patterns that you'll be amazed. And when you get it, be sure to get the app "GoodReader." it opens PDF files and lets you make an editable copy so you can personalize and make notes on a digital pattern just as you would a paper one.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


As you are using a computer this may help. I bought a spare hard drive and now I download or scan all my patterns, And other things to the external hard drive and do not need any room for storage. Also I can print out the pages of a pattern and write on it to my hearts content as i always have a pristine pattern saved. Can also make notes on the patterns on my hard drive too. I can also send a pattern to a friend to print off and make. I put my family photos on it too. If there was a fire or flood ( hope not ) I will grab my drive and know all my important things are on there.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

wow wilnita i didnt realise there were so many patterns around according to what you have my 30 ring binders are only half of what you have oh well every time i see one i like i download it will catch up one day hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have my patterns in a binder. Love the sound of pages turning...I guess. Lots of great ideas in this forum, though! :thumbup:


----------



## pattern piggie (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree. You are a pattern rookie. I have a 4-shelf book case full of printed patterns that I have saved from magazines or books purchased at flea markets and craft store sales; plus upteen hundred saved on my computer. More pattern than I could probably make in 4 lifetimes. My husband scans my books and I print the patterns as I use them. I am a member of pinterest, but I've never understood how to use it. If someone can shed some light on that option, I'd appreciate it. I do like having the patterns on the computer, though. It allows me to look at the patterns when not on the internet. 
Don't worry about saving too many patterns. There are a lot worse things to get "hooked' on.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

pattern piggie your the best you made me smile and yes i am a rookie when it comes to collecting patterns but i wont stop


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

No dear, you just need another binder!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i know especially withthe ones ive just printed off may even need two


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


Let your DH know you still to catch some of us.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I have had to stay off my feet for some time. Over the last four days I have down loaded perhaps two - three hundred patterns. Talk about loss of control. I like going through all of my binders for fun and relaxation. That"s almost as much as knitting itself.


----------



## Gaynorgail (Feb 8, 2012)

I have four box files, plus pattern holders!, once you start you can't stop!!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I am a beginner knitter and I am with you. 

There are so many beautiful patterns out there free or to buy and I have began a bad habit of exhausting my printer and accumulating far too many patterns organized in a large binder.

It is so silly of me and I really have to stop as there are not enuf years left in my life to make all these great projects.

I should have started knitting much sooner in my life and taken after my 93 yr old mother who was once fabulous knitter!

Fisherwoman


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

My patterns box and my yarn basket are very much over flowing and I am starting to get flack.. So I think I will do the binder thing and as for the yarn...well I think I'll just get another basket..lol


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Linday said:


> I store all of mine on a 16 GB flash drive. It only takes about two inches of space and I can print as needed. He is already complaining about the yarn. I cannot have him complaining about patterns as well.


That's a good idea, maybe I can use one of the SD cards we aren't using at the moment. My iPad is stuffed full of them! I'm afraid to download more for fear of not having any memory...


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a 16 Gb flash drive too. I only takes a second to save it and then I can print it out when needed, it hold 5000 I think I have 1000 by now LOL, At Least my fiancee can't see how many patterns I have, he all ready comments how how much yarn I have , but I Tell him the different yarn is for different projects, maybe I will have him trained by the time we get married LOL


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> nanap said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> ...


I know, huh? Well, thanks, Ladies ! ! !
I feel much better now
LOL


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> I am a beginner knitter and I am with you.
> 
> There are so many beautiful patterns out there free or to buy and I have began a bad habit of exhausting my printer and accumulating far too many patterns organized in a large binder.
> 
> ...


You hear people say, " you can't take it with you". Well, most people are referring to their money. In my case, I'm wondering about my patterns. I hope they have yarn where I'm going :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry girl, there is no cure for pattern hoarding. I ought to know as I have tons saved and printed out. If I completed one pattern a day I won't live long enough to do them all.....


----------



## Irsette (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes please send me one. I use file boxes to store mine. They are getting full, so I have to start another one, I go by aplhabetical order in them, this would be so much handier and save so much space. Irsette


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

all i can say to you all is keep collecting like me


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

For me, going back to paper for patterns that I really luv was important. That "what if" the computer goes down and I cannot retrieve them syndrome, I guess. So, to all of us, I think our DH complain about our hobbies because they have NOTHING ELSE TO COMPLAIN ABOUT! We are all so perfect in all ways!!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

That's true. I go thru my patterns sometimes to relax too. Carlyta


----------



## jans strands (Jul 28, 2012)

If and when I go through all my millions of patterns, I get nervous because I want to do them all....why else would I copy all of them. I really, really do have plans to make them when I copy them but then lo and behold, there is another pattern I see that I want to try to make. Ohhh, such problems.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That makes me laugh! I feel the same way - and also when I see a topic that doesn't trip my trigger on KP!!! We are funny- AZ



MaggieNow said:


> nanap said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> ...


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I had to look twice at the name of person sending this. I thought it was me.
DotS


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I have the same addiction and have so much I want to knit. I keep mine in a chest. I love Vogue but bever find it here. I could spend hours looking my books

Rosenz


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

me too!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

you are certainly not alone. Everday I am looking for a new version of ANYTHING. Not an easy task since I have soooo many. Buy the way I am a sort of neighbor down below. Falmouth, Cape Cod. lol :-D


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i have just down loaded a few more patterns DH at work so he wont notice the few extra in the folder


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

I also have to admit that I too have an illness for collecting patterns . I can not live long enough to knit even half of the patterns. I also am addicted to yarn . I just buy it and put it in totes . I have a lot of totes. Sometimes i wonder if this is really better than drugs or drinking. Have a good day Mickmar


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

drink and drugs ruin your life knitting doesn't keep on knitting and downloading patterns


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I also would like to know how to pin patterns on Pinterest.


----------



## MrsCrafty (Jul 25, 2012)

I have one huge 3 ring binder with patterns from the internet. Periodically I go through it and remove those I no longer want. I got organized after I discovered I had printed the same pattern more than once.


----------



## Blackie 3 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have so enjoyed reading all of the entries on being addicted to not only copying patterns but also hording yarn.At the present time I have 10 large totes bulging with yarn.I tell myself"you have bought everything when it was on sale"(Smile) It"s neat to know that I"am not alone in this addiction.
"Forever Knitting"
Blackie 3


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

nanap said:


> Do any of you have the same problem I have with patterns?
> I can't seem to stop collecting them! ! ! My DH has actually made a few remarks lately and that's something he rarely does. He thinks I am out of control with this. LOL
> Every day I find a new pattern that I must have.
> I really do have each one marked for a family member or friend.
> I have three large 3 ring binders stuffed full of patterns and I'm going to have to start a 4th. Do I need help with this?


If you find out where to get help let me know. I am in as bad a situation as you are and with half of the patterns I have no idea who I would make them for.


----------



## EboneyPringle (Jul 17, 2012)

nanap said:


> MaggieNow said:
> 
> 
> > nanap said:
> ...


Oh my goodness! The box under the bed is too funny! At the same time, it sounds like the perfect idea for me! I've been collecting patterns and intending to put them in binders; however, my first love--BOOKS--are comsuming all of my space! There aren't any books under the bed, though! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Pinterest sounds like a ghood option. I'll have to add it to my todo list. 

I purchased a wireless handheld scanner recently with the intention of sorting through years of photographs and giving my chidren a copy, It is still in the box but I am getting there.

Consider your binders to be your personal library


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

all i can say to you is thats me too!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

They're called a "thumb drive" Mydaughter uses several for college.


Joy Marshall said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx
> ...


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

One thing I've learned from this post is that I am a total novice when it comes to patterns and yarn. Wow, I have a long way to go!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL! I have them in file boxes on thumb drives, computer and my external hard drive! Yep, we are all there! Wonderful obsession!


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

I keep mine in folders under the coffee table. The folders are so heavy I have trouble lifting them.
I think I have found something that may slow down my pattern collecting. I have started reading the instructions before I copy them to save , something I never used to do. I find there are some that are just so difficult, poorly written or confusing that I know I will never be able to make them so I don't keep them. It helps a little.


----------



## debifufu (Feb 22, 2012)

jinx said:


> I had that problem. I have many 3 ring binders of printed patterns. I solved it by joining pinterest. It is a virtual bulletin board. I pin all the patterns I like on this bulletin board. I can add or delete as I wish. It does not cost me ink or paper and it does not take up any space. I can see and compare my patterns all on the same page. When I am truly going to make a pattern I print it off. If you would like to see what it is all about I will send you am invitation. jinx


Jinx - I would love an invitation too! How hard is it to get your head around?? Debs


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Boy Jinx Pinerest sounds like an interesting solution. I think I will investigate as well. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Don't print them. Just save to your computer. You will waste a ton of money in ink if you print everything, because you will change your mind about most of those patterns and never knit them. Ask me how I know... :roll:


----------

